# omer sucker run camping



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
I go up to omer every year and this year would like to stay a weekend this year during the run. I have a paper dnr camping permit but not sure where I can camp besides right on river road where it's always packed. Is any state land allowable for a fish camp?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Not sure that those who camp there I have seen give a hoot about permits, just join the crowd. Not sure about rest facilities though...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

any state land that is not posted "no camping" and is more then a mile from a state camp groundcan be used for dispersed camping. this is in regaurd to state forests and such.
just post your permit. so they can tell who the bear ate.:lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> Not sure that those who camp there I have seen give a hoot about permits, just join the crowd. Not sure about rest facilities though...


 actually that lack of caring attitude is why i go elsewhere to fish. i'd say most folks there are good people,, but my gosh theres some pigs and slobs there that just give fishermen a black eye.


----------

